# Do you care, if you don't a spare



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Wife's car, 64 plate 3 year old Toyota Auris.

A space in the boot for a spare but all they have is a can of goo and a small compressor.

She hit something on Thursday evening and slashed the tyres to pieces, the breakdown guy had to tow her to the garage we use and I picked her up there. It cost 60 quid extra as they only take you home for free so the extra 15 mile came in at £4 per mile.

What a crap idea, why couldn't it have a spare tyre, even a space saver one which the breakdown guy could have put on.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Why didn't you source a spare wheel when you bought the car?

We chucked the space saver out of Rita's Astra shopping trolley and bought a new wheel and tyre.

Peter


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

My car came without a spare or jack etc

Bought wheel changing bits from main agent And have a second set of wheels with winter tyres on 

So in the summer i carry one of the winters in the boot as a spare and in the winter then its one of the summer tyres

If I need to change a wheel then obviously i will be mixing winter / summer tyres but will drive accordingly just as you need to with a space saver


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

listerdiesel said:


> Why didn't you source a spare wheel when you bought the car?
> 
> We chucked the space saver out of Rita's Astra shopping trolley and bought a new wheel and tyre.
> 
> Peter


Yes she has only had 3 weeks, certainly will be getting one now. Even a space saver would have done, but nothing.


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

I would not buy a vehicle which does not have a spare, I will accept a ‘get you home’ skinny tyre. I asked for a ‘complimentary’ wheel and tyre for the Motorhome before I would finalise the deal.

The main reason for posting is to raise awareness that the RAC claim to carry a universal get you home tyre. I have never needed this service, but I wonder do the cheaper schemes cut corners on service like tyre replacement.

Davy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

A spare is essential. Who the hell is going to try and fix a puncture? Im always busting tyres. I did two in one day once at the same time. That confused me a bit so I just had it towed away but even I can usually manage to change a wheel but not to have a spare at all is bonkers.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

trek said:


> My car came without a spare or jack etc
> 
> Bought wheel changing bits from main agent And have a second set of wheels with winter tyres on
> 
> ...


It's early so I may have missed the point, but why not carry the correct spare for the season you're in?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

VW main agent tried to sell me the Tiguan without a spare and when I baulked said you can pay an extra €400 for one. I went to another supplier and got car with spare for €4k less.
Even a space saver is better than the cans of **** for many reasons not least splits and repairs.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Why are tyres so crap that they puncture and split so easily? I just hit a kerb on a dark night (it was one of those pedestrian jut out ones) and punctured a tyre. For goodness sake!


----------



## bc109 (Sep 17, 2016)

Anyone tried to lift a motorhome wheel lately ?
There's no room underneath for the spare, so we have a carrier on the back of the vehicle. To lift the spare on or off is impossible with double pensioner power.
We are carrying a block and tackle just in case. It gives us about a 4 to 1 lifting assistance.
Bill


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Our Bessacarr didnt carry a spare so I bought an Alko cradle and a brand new spare plus tyre from an online scrappy. The cradle was around £120 but the brand new spare and brand new tyre was only £60 delivered! I did that after we had a blow out in Cambridgeshire which the RAC sorted quite quickly but I didn't want to be in that position again!

One of the attractions of the Autotrail we now have is its spare.

Our car (Nissan Juke) has a spacesaver.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> It's early so I may have missed the point, but why not carry the correct spare for the season you're in?


I would have to buy an extra two rims and tyres One summer and one winter

i would also have to store 5 wheel/tyres and not 3


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Bought a spare wheel and tyre for the MH’s I owned and a space saver and jack for my current car (full size spare would be huge) 

Wouldn’t consider a vehicle without a spare wheel and tyre of some description. I always think of the “Middle of nowhere, no mobile phone signal, 23:00 at the start of a bank holiday weekend and I drive over something that wrecks the tyre” scenario. The can of gunk is as much use as a chocolate teapot in such circumstances.

Andy


----------

